# System Setup - Thoughts?



## mikee293 (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone have any thoughts on the following setup? I would like to play GTA 4. Specifically, is the video card, power supply, processor, and RAM enough? I already have 2 monitors, keyboard, mouse, etc and I plan on installing one of my current 1 TB harddrives into the new system in addition to the one listed here.

Total price: $737

BUNDLE: None 
BLUETOOTH: None 
CD: LG 22X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Dual Layer Drive (BLACK COLOR) 
CD2: None 
CAS: Apevia X-Dreamer 3 Mid-Tower Gaming Case w/ Side-Panel Window & Temperature Display [-6] (Black Color with Blue Ring & Blue LED Fan) 
CASUPGRADE: None 
CS_FAN: Default case fans 
CPU: (Sckt775)Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E8400 CPU @ 3.0GHz 1333FSB 6MB L2 Cache 64-bit 
CARE1: CoolerMaster Thermal Fusion 400 Extreme Performance CPU - Thermal Compound Optimized for Thermal Dissipation [+10] 
FLOPPY: None 
FAN: Asetek LCLC 120 Liquid Cooling System 120MM Radiator & Fan (Extreme Cooling Performance + Extreme Silent at 20dBA) [+20] 
FREEBIE_RM: None 
FA_HDD: Vigor iSURF II Hard Disk Drive Cooling System [+21] (1 x System) 
FLASHMEDIA: All-in-One External USB 2.0 Card Reader (Blue Color) [+1] 
HDD: Single Hard Drive (500GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD) 
HDD2: None 
IEEE_CARD: None 
KEYBOARD: None [-4] 
MOUSE: None [-3] 
MODEM: None 
MULTIVIEW: Non-SLI/Non-CrossFireX Mode Supports Multiple Monitors 
MONITOR: None 
MONITOR2: None 
MOTHERBOARD: MSI G31M3-L Intel G31 Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard 
MEMORY: 4GB (2GBx2) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair or Major Brand) 
NETWORK: Onboard Gigabit LAN Network 
OS: Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium [+104] (64-bit Edition) 
OS_UPGRADE: None 
PRINTER: None 
PRINTER_CABLE: None 
POWERSUPPLY: 600 Watts Power Supplies (SLI Ready Power Supply) 
RUSH: NO; READY TO SHIP IN 5~10 BUSINESS DAYS 
SERVICE: STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT 
SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO 
SPEAKERS: None [-5] 
TEMP: None 
TVRC: None 
USB: Built-in USB 2.0 Ports 
USBHD: None 
VIDEOCAMERA: None 
VIDEO: ATI Radeon HD 4670 1GB DDR3 PCI-Express DVI-I & TVO [-46] (Major Brand Powered by ATI) 
VIDEO2: None 
VIDEO3: None 
VC_PHYSX: None 
VC_GAMES: None 
WNC: None


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Prebuilt PC's lean towards low quality parts and that one is no acception.
Apevia cases are very poorly constructed.
I see no point to liquid cooling any time and certainly not on that build.
MSI Mobo's are medium quality.
RAM (Corsair or Major Brand) ? You should know what you are paying for.
My bet is the 600W PSU is a cheapy that might put out 400W.
You could do better for $737.


----------



## mikee293 (Nov 9, 2009)

Do you have any suggestions?

I dont really have the expertise to build my own comp, so im looking to buy one prebuilt.

So far the best deals ive found are at http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/ so im looking there at some of the customized computers


----------



## mikee293 (Nov 9, 2009)

These are the PSU options (with the price increase in [ ] ) ...


600 Watts Power Supplies (SLI Ready Power Supply) [+0] More Brands ...
SLI Ready Power Supply [+0]
($20 off Mail-in Rebate) CoolerMaster Silent Pro [+83]
Thermaltake ToughPower 600 Watt Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready [+91]
Ultra X4 U12-40505 ATX Active PFC 80+ Bronze Fully Modular (Black Color) [+84]
($30 off Mail-in Rebate) 635 Watts Power Supplies (Sigma Shark SP-635W PSU - SLI Ready) [+43] More Brands ...
Sigma Shark SP-635W PSU - SLI Ready [+0]
650 Watts Power Supplies (In-Win Commander IRP-COM650 SLI/CrossFireX Ready 80 Plus Modular Active PFC) [+76] More Brands ...
In-Win Commander IRP-COM650 SLI/CrossFireX Ready 80 Plus Modular Active PFC [+0]
($20 off Mail-in Rebate) Thermaltake W0307RU EVO_Blue Series w/ A-PFC [+6]
700 Watts Power Supplies (SLI/CrossFire Ready Power Supply) [+10] More Brands ...
SLI/CrossFire Ready Power Supply [+0]
($20 off Mail-in Rebate) CoolerMaster Silent Pro [+92]
Thermaltake Toughpower 700W Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready [+110]
750 Watts Power Supplies (Thermaltake ToughPower 750W - Quad SLI Ready) [+143] More Brands ...
($30 off Mail-in Rebate) Thermaltake ToughPower 750W - Quad SLI Ready [+0]
($20 off Mail-in Rebate) Thermaltake W0308RU EVO_Blue Series w/ A-PFC [-45]
Apevia Warlock Series [-66]
Ultra X4 U12-40504 ATX Active PFC 80+ Bronze Fully Modular (Black Color) [-37]
800 Watts Power Supplies (CyberPowerPC XF800S Performance ATX 2.0 Power - Quad SLI Ready) [+39] More Brands ...
CyberPowerPC XF800S Performance ATX 2.0 Power - Quad SLI Ready [+0]
850 Watts Power Supplies (In-Win Commander IRP-COM850 SLI/CrossFireX Ready 80 Plus Modular Active PFC) [+104] More Brands ...
In-Win Commander IRP-COM850 SLI/CrossFireX Ready 80 Plus Modular Active PFC [+0]
($30 off Mail-in Rebate) CoolerMaster Silent Pro [+23]
Thermaltake TR2 RX-850 PSU (850w modular 80+) [-12]
($30 off Mail-in Rebate) Thermaltake W0131RU ToughPower 850 Watts- NVIDIA GTX 8800 Certified [+87]
Ultra X4 U12-40503 ATX Active PFC 80+ Bronze Fully Modular (Black Color) [+79]
900 Watts Power Supplies (Apevia Warlock Series) [+122] More Brands ...
Apevia Warlock Series [+0]
950 Watts Power Supplies (CyberPowerPC Power Supply) [+53] More Brands ...
CyberPowerPC Power Supply [+0]
1000 Watts Power Supplies (Xion SuperNova AXP-10000R14HE) [+88] More Brands ...
($30 off Mail-in Rebate) CoolerMaster Silent Pro [+65]
($30 off Mail-in Rebate) Thermaltake W0132RU ToughPower 1,000 Watts Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready [+136]
Xion SuperNova AXP-10000R14HE [+0]
1050 Watts Power Supplies (Ultra X4 U12-40502 ATX Active PFC 80+ Bronze Fully Modular (Black Color)) [+216] More Brands ...
Ultra X4 U12-40502 ATX Active PFC 80+ Bronze Fully Modular (Black Color) [+0]
1100 Watts Power Supplies (Azza Gaming Power Supply SLI/CrossFire Ready) [+94] More Brands ...
Azza Gaming Power Supply SLI/CrossFire Ready [+0]
1200 Watts Power Supplies (Thermaltake W0133RU ToughPower 1200 Watts Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready) [+268] More Brands ...
In-Win Commander IRP-COM1200 SLI/CrossFireX Ready 80 Plus Modular Active PFC [-69]
($30 off Mail-in Rebate) Thermaltake W0133RU ToughPower 1200 Watts Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready [+0]
Ultra X4 ULT40323 ATX Active PFC 80+ Bronze Fully Modular (Black Color) [-35]
1250 Watts Power Supplies (CoolerMaster Real Pro Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready) [+234] More Brands ...
CoolerMaster Real Pro Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready [+0]
1300 Watts Power Supplies (Tagan BZ Series Power Supply) [+252] More Brands ...
Tagan BZ Series Power Supply [+0]
1600 Watts Power Supplies (Ultra X4 U12-40500 ATX Active PFC 80+ Bronze Fully Modular (Black Color)) [+336] More Brands ...
Ultra X4 U12-40500 ATX Active PFC 80+ Bronze Fully Modular (Black Color) [+0]
Corsair Power Supplies (650 Watts CMPSU-650TX - Quad SLI Ready) [+75] More Brands ...
650 Watts CMPSU-650TX - Quad SLI Ready [+0]
750 Watts CMPSU-750TX - Quad SLI Ready [+8]
850 Watts CMPSU-850TX - Quad SLI Ready [+47]
950 Watts CMPSU-950TX - Quad SLI Ready [+56]
1,000 Watts HX1000W Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready [+137]
Mail-in Rebates for selected POWERSUPPLY in December: | $20 CM Silent Pro 600W | $30 Sigma 635W | $20 TT 650W EVO | $20 CM Silent Pro 700W | $30 TT ToughPower 750W | $20 TT 750W EVO | $30 CM Silent Pro 850W | $30 TT ToughPower 850W | $30 CM Silent Pro 1000W | $30 TT ToughPower 1000W | $30 TT ToughPower 1200W | 


and the processor options:


(Quad-Core)Intel® Core™ 2 Extreme QX9770 @ 3.20GHz 1600FSB 12MB L2 Cache 64-bit [+1210]
(Quad-Core)Intel® Core™ 2 Extreme QX9650 @ 3.00GHz 1333FSB 12MB L2 Cache 64-bit [+834]
(Quad-Core)Intel® Core™ 2 Extreme QX6850 @ 3.00GHz 1333FSB 8MB L2 Cache 64-bit [+804]
(Quad-Core)Intel® Core™ 2 Quad Q9650 @ 3.0GHz 1333FSB 12MB L2 Cache 64-bit [+160]
(Quad-Core)Intel® Core™ 2 Quad Q9550 @ 2.83GHz 1333FSB 12MB L2 Cache 64-bit [+104]
(Quad-Core)Intel® Core™ 2 Quad Q9400 @ 2.66GHz 1333FSB 6MB L2 Cache 64-bit [+20]
(Quad-Core)Intel® Core™ 2 Quad Q8400 @ 2.66GHz 1333FSB 4MB L2 Cache 64-bit [+0]
(Quad-Core)Intel® Core™ 2 Quad Q8200 @ 2.33GHz 1333FSB 4MB L2 Cache 64-bit [-30]
(Sckt775)Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E8600 CPU @ 3.33GHz 1333FSB 6MB L2 Cache 64-bit [+100]
(Sckt775)Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E8500 CPU @ 3.16GHz 1333FSB 6MB L2 Cache 64-bit [+20]
(Sckt775)Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E8400 CPU @ 3.0GHz 1333FSB 6MB L2 Cache 64-bit [+0]
(Sckt775)Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E7500 CPU @ 2.93GHz 1066FSB 3MB L2 Cache 64-bit [-60]
* For choosing the Intel QX9650 or QX9770 CPU, you must also select a proper motherboard.


and the video card options:


NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT 512MB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA) [-469] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA [+0]
EVGA Powered by NVIDIA [+5]
NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT 1GB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA) [-463] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA [+0]
EVGA Powered by NVIDIA [+5]
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT 512MB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA) [-433] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA [+0]
EVGA Powered by NVIDIA [+5]
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT 1GB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA) [-422] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA [+0]
NVIDIA GeForce 210 512MB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA) [-476] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA [+0]
EVGA Powered by NVIDIA [+5]
NVIDIA GeForce GT 220 1GB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA) [-456] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA [+0]
EVGA Powered by NVIDIA [+5]
NVIDIA GeForce GT 240 1GB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA) [-433] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA [+0]
EVGA Powered by NVIDIA [+5]
NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 512MB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA) [-418] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA [+0]
NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 1GB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA) [-407] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA [+0]
NVIDIA GeForce GTX260 CORE 216 896MB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA) [-318] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA [+0]
NVIDIA GeForce GTX275 896MB 16X PCIe Video Card (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA) [-276] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA [+0]
NVIDIA GeForce GTX285 1GB 16X PCIe Video Card (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA) [-132] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA [+0]
NVIDIA GeForce GTX285 2GB 16X PCIe Video Card (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA) [-60] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA [+0]
ATI Radeon HD 4350 512MB DDR2 PCI-Express DVI-I & TVO (Major Brand Powered by ATI) [-488] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by ATI [+0]
ATI Radeon HD 4550 512MB DDR2 PCI-Express DVI-I & TVO (Major Brand Powered by ATI) [-478] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by ATI [+0]
ATI Radeon HD 4650 512MB DDR2 PCI-Express DVI-I & TVO (Major Brand Powered by ATI) [-473] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by ATI [+0]
ATI Radeon HD 4650 1GB DDR2 PCI-Express DVI-I & TVO (Major Brand Powered by ATI) [-468] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by ATI [+0]
ATI Radeon HD 4670 1GB DDR3 PCI-Express DVI-I & TVO (Major Brand Powered by ATI) [-453] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by ATI [+0]
ATI Radeon HD 4890 1GB DDR5 PCI-Express Dual DVI-I & TVO (Major Brand Powered by ATI) [-333] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by ATI [+0]
PowerColor Powered by ATI [+5]
ATI Radeon HD 5750 1GB DDR5 16X PCIe Video Card [DirectX 11 Support] (Major Brand Powered by ATI) [-385] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by ATI [+0]
ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB DDR5 16X PCIe Video Card [DirectX 11 Support] (Major Brand Powered by ATI) [-350] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by ATI [+0]
ATI Radeon HD 5850 PCI-E 16X 1GB Video Card [DirectX 11 Support] (Major Brand Powered by ATI) [-228] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by ATI [+0]
ATI Radeon HD 5870 PCI-E 16X 1GB DDR5 Video Card [DirectX 11 Support] (Major Brand Powered by ATI) [+0] More Brand ...
Major Brand Powered by ATI 


Any suggestions? I have a budget of ~750ish dollars so im not looking for absolute top of the line, just decent quality/performance.

Thank you


----------



## mikee293 (Nov 9, 2009)

and the motherboard options...



MSI G31M3-L Intel G31 Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard [+0]
Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2H Intel G41 Chipset with PCIe slot DDR2 SATA/IDE MB w/ Built-in X4500 Graphic Core,HDMI,GbLAN,USB2.0,&7.1Audio [+16]
-----------------------------------------SLI Ready-----------------------------------------

($20 off Mail-in Rebate) [SLI Support] Asus P5N-D NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI Chipset LGA775 DDR2 ATX MB w/ 7.1 HD Audio, LAN, USB2.0, SATA-II Raid, 2 Gen2 PCIe, 2 Gen2 PCIe X1 & 2 PCI [+77]
-----------------------------------------CrossFireX Ready-----------------------------------------

Biostar TP45 HP Intel P45 CrossFire Chipset LGA775 FSB1600 DDR2/1066 Mainboard w/GbLAN,USB2.0,&7.1Audio [+73]
Asus P5Q Deluxe Intel P45 CrossFire Chipset LGA775 FSB1600 DDR2/800 Mainboard w/GbLAN,USB2.0,IEEE1394,&7.1Audio 


are any of those decent options for the price?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus or Gigabyte for a Mobo. For an Intel CPU you want Intel chipsets and NOT Nvidia.
Most of the PSU's listed range from plain junk to questionable.
Seasonic or Corsair for a PSU.
Building a PC is a fairly simple task and all the help you would ever need is available here.....FREE. Have a look at this tutorial on assembly: http://www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?id=1215&cid=19&pg=1


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmmm . . . 700 bucks for what seems to be a basic setup with lots of eye candy. The value add-on when you change any components seem to be nearly the full price of that component when bought individually. As Tyree noted earlier, you can do a lot better.


----------



## mikee293 (Nov 9, 2009)

ok i've been convinced to take the plunge into building my own. I don't really know what I'm doing - but I would like to - so thats a big motivator to do it myself.

I need to get an idea of what some quality parts are - specifically the mother board, power supply unit and graphics card. I don't have a good sense of determining a quality product in those areas from a piece of junk.


I have two 1 TB harddrives in my old computer (Windows XP), that I would like to install into my new computer (I would like to get Windows 7). Will I have to reformat one of the drive to get the new OS?

I also have 4 gb of DDR2 RAM in my old computer that as far as I know is still good. Is it possible to install that RAM into my new comp? Is it worth it to go with DDR2 instead of DDR3? Is it possible to get DDR2 now, with the possibility of upgrading to DDR3 down the road? Or does that involve also changing the motherboard?

I would also like to swap over my DVD burner to my new comp. Any reason why that won't work?

Also, could I get some advice on building a thermally stable system? One of the problems I've had recently is that my harddrives were running too hot.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I need to get an idea of what some quality parts are - specifically the mother board, power supply unit and graphics card. I don't have a good sense of determining a quality product in those areas from a piece of junk.


Take a look at this thread. Some of the prices are a little out of date but it is still mostly good info. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html

Cases: there are many good manufacturers. Find one you like. Take a look at Coolermaster and Antec. Both have several well made and good looking cases.
Power Supply: Stick with Corsair or Seasonic
Motherboard: Personally, I prefer Gigabyte. Asus also.
Memory: pretty wide open here. You will want 4 GB. Corsair, G-Skill, and Crucial, among others, are good



> I have two 1 TB harddrives in my old computer (Windows XP), that I would like to install into my new computer (I would like to get Windows 7). Will I have to reformat one of the drive to get the new OS?


Probably. Depends on how you have them partitioned.



> I have 4 gb of DDR2 RAM in my old computer that as far as I know is still good. Is it possible to install that RAM into my new comp? Is it worth it to go with DDR2 instead of DDR3? Is it possible to get DDR2 now, with the possibility of upgrading to DDR3 down the road? Or does that involve also changing the motherboard?


If I were building a new comp today, I would go with DDR3 memory. DDR2 is still widely available, and many will argue that DDR2 is still the better investment. DDR2 systems are definitely still viable today. Early DDR3 systems had some stability issues but I believe those have been ironed out. I'ld like another tech to jump in here and comment on how much benefit the $120 for new DDR3 would gain for you.
There are some boards out there which support both DDR2 and DDR3 Dimms. Personally, I think one should go one way or the other.



> I would also like to swap over my DVD burner to my new comp. Any reason why that won't work?


No reason whatsoever. Most new motherboards still have an IDE channel



> Also, could I get some advice on building a thermally stable system? One of the problems I've had recently is that my harddrives were running too hot.


I use a two fan system in most of my builds. A 'pusher' on the lower front of the case blowing outside air across the HD's, and a (relatively) high volume exhaust fan on the rear. There are specific hard drive coolers available, though I've never actually seen one in use.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

QUALITY BRANDS


Motherboards - Asus, Gigabyte, EVGA (for P55 and X58)

RAM - Corsair, G.Skill, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot

Power supplies - Corsair, SeaSonic, PC Power & Cooling, CoolerMaster Real Power Pro and Silent Pro, Thermaltake Toughpower, some Antec, some OCZ (ASK US!)

ATI graphics - Sapphire, PowerColor, Asus, Gigabyte, XFX

Nvidia graphics - EVGA, BFG Tech, Asus, Gigabyte, XFX

Cases - Antec, CoolerMaster

Hard drives - Western Digital, SeaGate

DVD drives - LG, Lite-On, Sony

Monitors - Samsung, Asus, LG, Acer, HP, Hanns-G



Your DVD drive and hard drives should transfer over fine. If you get a DDR2 system your current RAM *should* transfer over fine, but it would be good to know if it's branded or generic and what speed and voltage it's rated for.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations on deciding to build your own. It will be a great eaperience and you will have a reliable unit.
If you want to use your present RAM you will have to go with a 775 build. 
Mobo- ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo $125
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131377

CPU- Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 $168
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

Windows 7 Home Premium - 32Bit or 64Bit $105
32Bit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...16752&cm_re=Windoews_7-_-32-116-752-_-Product
64Bit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...16754&cm_re=Windoews_7-_-32-116-754-_-Product

Plus your RAM-Hdd's-Optical drive. Add a GPU of choice (that will determine what PSU is required) and a case.


----------



## hek293 (Dec 15, 2009)

_Quote: Congratulations on deciding to build your own. It will be a great eaperience and you will have a reliable unit.
_

Hi there, I am quite new here, but I see you have helped many people building up a good rig. I am actually interested in getting one, and although I have some money to spend at the moment, after 6 years on a Pentium IV, the cheaper the better. I have focused on the configuration below, and would really like to know what u think of it.....

I ve never even tried to build my own, so I thought maybe this company is offering somthng good for roughly £1700, what do you think?

•	Case: NZXT Zero 2 Crafted Series Steel Full Tower Case Extra Case Fan Upgrade: 3 x 120mm Silent Case Cooling Fans in key area for selected case for ultra silent operation (500-1, 200 RPM SHARKOON Silent Eagle SE 120mm Modular Fans with Dimple Surface Blade and Twister Bearing 8-14 dBA 
•	Power Supply Upgrade: 850 Watts Power Supplies (Cyberpower 850watt Gaming Power Supply SLI/Crossfire ready)
•	CPU: (Quad-Core)Intel® Core™ i7 960 @ 3.20GHz 8 MB cache LGA1366 
•	OC Service: Extreme overclocking 20% to 30%
•	Cooling Fan: Asetek Liquid CPU Cooling System For Intel LGA1366(Extreme Cooling Performance + Extreme Silent at 20dBA) 
•	Motherboard: Asus P6T SE Intel X58 Chipset CrossFireX Mainboard Triple-Channel DDR3/1600 SATA RAID w/ eSATA, GbLAN, USB2.0, IEEE1394a, &7.1Audio ***Overclockable XXX***
•	Memory: 6GB (3x2GB) PC12800 DDR3/1600mhz Triple Channel Memory (Corsair XMS3 w/Heat Spreader ***Overclockable XXX***)
•	Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX285 1GB 16X PCI Express
•	Hard Drive: Single Hard Drive (250GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

That setup would be overpriced at £1200.


----------



## hek293 (Dec 15, 2009)

thnx for going through it...where would u recommend looking for a better price? do you think it is a good setup though?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

First I'd recommend not hijacking someone else's thread; didn't notice you weren't the OP.

Second, building yourself is always cheaper than having someone else build it for you. In the UK the best computer part retailers are ebuyer.com, scan.co.uk, and overclockers.co.uk


----------



## hek293 (Dec 15, 2009)

sorry for the hijacking.....and many thanks on the advice


----------



## mikee293 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have two 1 TB harddrives in my old computer, and my dad put them into a RAID configuration. Is that going to be an issue? How difficult is it to take them out of the RAID configuration, for my new computer?

Right now my computer won't boot up at all (I get an "Invalid Configuration Information - Please run SETUP program Performing automatic IDE configuration" error on bootup and it just sits there. I created a new thread on this issue in hardware>motherboards) so I'm not sure if tehre is much I can do about it.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it RAID0 or RAID1? RAID1 might be un-RAIDable, but not RAID0.


----------



## mikee293 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm 90% sure its a RAID 1


----------



## mikee293 (Nov 9, 2009)

Since I have all my files on both harddrives....could I just reformat the mirror drive to get rid of the RAID?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I haven't used RAID before myself. Try just removing one of the drives (just unplug the SATA cable), and see if it boots. If not, plug the second drive back in.


----------

